# REW and Atmos speakers?



## birdie72 (May 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have just finished my Atmos Setup, now running a 7.2.4 Installation.
I wonder if there is a way similar to the ASIO Driver, enabling me to measure the 4 ceiling Speakers seperately as well.

Thanks
Stefan


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Afraid not. An ATMOS encoder would be needed, and there is probably no such animal available.


----------



## lesmor (Dec 30, 2009)

Your laptop/computer sound card can probably only do 8 speakers max, which will be a limiting factor.
L/C/R Rs/Ls and rear back surrounds.

Dont know if temporarily connecting the height speakers to the surround connections on your amp for measuring would work ?
The other issue could be measuring with the mic in a vertical orientation using a 90deg cal file 

So AFAIK at the moment measuring an Atmos setup using REW is not really possible.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure it would do what you want, but you could possibly measure with dsu on. Unhook all the regular channels and measure, then reconnect and measure again. Not awake yet... maybe dumb idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

